# Not strictly touring



## sallytrafic

Tomorrow I set out on my bus pass road trip in celebration of my 65th

For six days I'm going to catch bus after bus to try and make it to the Scottish border where my bus pass will stop working.

I am on Twitter ( @FrankieBryant ) and reporting progress there on my and on own facebook page. I'll try and put something up on here as well.

Made some cards










I've not planned it in detail, my first bus will be from Salisbury to Devizes (probably) but just by laying a tape measure on the map I know roughly how far up England I need be by the end of each day so although these aren't necessarily destinations they will serve as a guide
Mon Oxford
Tues Tamworth
Wed Sheffield
Thurs Ripon
Fri Sunderland
Sat Berwick


----------



## bognormike

good luck Frank(ie!); it takes half of the day to get to Portsmouth on the 700 from the end of our road, and you want to get to Oxford tomorrow? :lol: 

wher are you stopping overnight, or have you got the support vehicle following? :wink:


----------



## Coulstock

Good Luck Frank - I'm following you (@coulstock1)

Harry


----------



## erneboy

Great idea for an adventure Frank, good luck with it, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong

"where are you stopping overnight, or have you got the support vehicle following? Wink"

Bus station/garage? at least you could be on the first bus out for the next day's epic!

Good luck Frank!

Geoff


----------



## rayc

I hope there are enough comfort stops as being over 65 and sitting on bumpy buses for long periods is not good for the plumbing. Good luck, it is great to know there are still people willing to be pioneers and willing to test themselves against adversity.

I hope you don't have too many experiences like Jasper Carrot and Bily Connolly did.


----------



## aldra

Happy wanderings Frank

Should be an interesting experience  

Sandra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Go for it Frank, I qualified for a bus pass last year, but have never bothered applying for it as bus`s do not stop anywhere near us to go to interesting places.
You can camp on our front if you get stuck around Sheffield. :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## dovtrams

Frank

Can you not find a lookalike in Scotland and borrow his pass? Good luck with the trip, me and a mate did something similar in Scotland when we got our passes a few years ago. If your stuck for overnight accommodation, just get into a good pub and someone will arrange something for you. We were never without overnight accommodation, most of it free.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

No support vehicle just pubs b&b or hotel whatever

Best thing is I have an app called next bus. It puts a map on the iPad centred on where you are, shows bus stops, and you click on them to show where the next few buses are going to.


----------



## sallytrafic

rayc said:


> I hope there are enough comfort stops as being over 65 and sitting on bumpy buses for long periods is not good for the plumbing. Good luck, it is great to know there are still people willing to be pioneers and willing to test themselves against adversity.
> 
> I hope you don't have too many experiences like Jasper Carrot and Bily Connolly did.


 loved the jasper carrott, but I'm going to be the nutter :lol:


----------



## carol

Frank thanks for info on next bus app. Have a great birthday tomorrow and hopefully enjoy your trip. Wonder what is planned next?

Carol


----------



## moch

*bus passes*

Have fun. There are some Scottish towns on the Border that you can visit from Berwick with your english bus pass - Kelso is one.
I always thought when I retired I would get a folding bike and hop on and off cheap flights, but never did. Instead I went off on my own in the caravan we had then and did a round tour of the UK.

Maggie


----------



## rayc

sallytrafic said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there are enough comfort stops as being over 65 and sitting on bumpy buses for long periods is not good for the plumbing. Good luck, it is great to know there are still people willing to be pioneers and willing to test themselves against adversity.
> 
> I hope you don't have too many experiences like Jasper Carrot and Bily Connolly did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved the jasper carrott, but I'm going to be the nutter :lol:
Click to expand...

Frank, I am really relieved that you said that and nobody else beat you to it


----------



## cabby

Are you doing this for charity then. I cannot imagine another reason for spending hours on a seat in a draughty bus, especially in the current weather.
But I do hope you get some enjoyment from it.

cabby


----------



## teal

As a frequent bus pass user regarding your trip which I wish you best of British. My foray from Hastings to Dover takes nearly 4 hours and from same place to Eastbourne (19MILES) is 90 mins, I just hope your time tables be same as you predict.


----------



## Drew

Hi Frank,

Good luck on your tour.

May I ask if you can be a little more specific on what App you used? I had a look on my iPhone for Next Bus and there are quite a few.

Thanking you in anticipation.

Drew


----------



## Grizzly

What a smashing idea !

Enjoy the trip and I hope all goes well. If you want a bed (near) Oxford then I've PM'ed you our phone number.

I'm sure you know that sometimes you can get some quite long distance trips free as well; the rule seems to be that it is on a bus that does not have bookable seats and there must be reasonably frequent stops. I think the rule is that they must be less than 15 miles apart. We can do Oxford to Cambridge free for example, on the X5 Cross Country link, via Bedford, Milton Keynes and St Neots.

G


----------



## mikebeaches

Wow, sounds a fascinating trip Frank and the app sounds very clever too. Looking forward to reading all about your bus travels. 

You certainly haven't lost your spirit of adventure at 65.

Good luck and hope you enjoy the journey.

Mike


----------



## nicholsong

Frank

Don't forget the thermos flask - you cannot pull the bus into a lay-by for a brew - but you could have something stronger in the flask! :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Sounds like fun Frank.
Good luck with it. Just one word of advice don't wander around Sunderland looking lost fingering your iPad!


----------



## Mrplodd

Certainly a clever idea that no-one has yet done.

However just to add a caveat, dont forget that your trip is not "free" there is no cost to you BUT each and every journey has to be paid for by someone. That someone is the local authority within whose area you are travelling. So the bottom line is that the council tax payers of each and every area you travel through is, in effect, subsidising your indulgence  

I have no doubt at all that you have paid all of your taxes, council tax etc. 

Its almost like me coming along and saying to your local council "I am driving through your area, how about giving me some money towards my diesel"

The whole purpose of the bus pass is to enable those on very limited income (crap pension) to be able to get around their local area without having to put their hands in their pockets, not "have a jolly|" at others expense.

Having said that I admire your forethought (and resilience) and I wish you the best of luck and WILL be following your prgress with great interest :lol: :lol:


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
that trip sounds a great idea!

Why shouldn't us pensioners "have a jolly" by using the free bus passes. It all eventually comes from central government funds via council grants and I'm sure some bus routes would have long vanished without the bus pass users.

We use the Mybus app which is useful but only tells you the final destination of each route so you will need to consult the traveline website although it comes up with strange routings sometimes.

Also when my brother travelled from Sheffield to Gloucester by bus he found that some country services visit all the villages so go miles off the main roads often in loops.

I've used services like the Red Arrow between Chesterfield and Derby/ Nottingham which are fast and comfy with leather seats and free wifi but we've not found a similar fast service heading north from Sheffield. 

Also starting times vary for instance we can't travel before 9.30 elsewhere it my be 9am

Enjoy your trip.

Steve


----------



## GEMMY

Don't be mean, it only costs the taxpayer one billion quid to provide free bus passes.

tony


----------



## locovan

Well done Our Frank !!! You know we Twitters are behind you so Go for it xxx :wink: Tweet Tweet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan




----------



## MrsW

Enjoy the trip, it sounds like a great adventure!


----------



## sallytrafic

Ready for the off










PS if it wasn't for us wrinklies using the bus service there wouldn't be one


----------



## cheshiregordon

Frank,
Is there a book or "bus pass guide" in the offing followed maybe by a TV programme called "Franks travels by Buzz". You could produce quite a social commentary on the people you meet along the way! A kaleidoscope of England.
Seems you may have hit on a great idea.

Enjoy


----------



## geordie01

Loads of buses from Sunderland to Newcastle and then the 501 or the 505 Arriva buses will get you to Berwick.


----------



## rayc

Mrplodd said:


> However just to add a caveat, dont forget that your trip is not "free" there is no cost to you BUT each and every journey has to be paid for by someone. That someone is the local authority within whose area you are travelling. So the bottom line is that the council tax payers of each and every area you travel through is, in effect, subsidising your indulgence


Andy, Couldn't help thinking of the THS's run at Nottington Lane Weymouth after reading your post . Every morning about 10am 30 or 40 caravanners and motorhome owners are at the bus stop for their 'free' trip into town. When I went I was the only one who paid anything as I have a 'young' wife. 

Thank the kind council tax payers of Weymouth as the service is much appreciated. I am sure though that their is no pressure on the council income when their extortionate car parking charges are taken into account. Look on the bus passes as a service which you get back a thousand fold from them spending their cash in Weymouth chip shops, the OAP lunches of course. 
Ray


----------



## Mrplodd

Ray

Its because of all the extra costs (the cost of funding the bus pass subsidy is a LOT) that the car park charges are so high!!

I sometimes think that the ONLY way Weymouth council can raise any money is to keep increasing the car park charges, they are certainly very high. 

Having said that there is a BRILLIANT park and ride operating now. £2.50 to park all day and free bus ride in and out of town for up to SIX occupants. The town centre car parks are designed (and priced) to be short term only !!


----------



## Coulstock

Had a tweet from Frank - he's on a #51 Swindon to Cheltenham (not going to Oxford now) -seems to operated by Stagecoach - I thought they didn't accept bus passes ??

Harry


----------



## carol

Drew said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Good luck on your tour.
> 
> May I ask if you can be a little more specific on what App you used? I had a look on my iPhone for Next Bus and there are quite a few.
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation.
> 
> Drew


Drew I found it, put in NextBus UK - and I got it, it is a small price paid app

Carol


----------



## carol

Coulstock said:
 

> Had a tweet from Frank - he's on a #51 Swindon to Cheltenham (not going to Oxford now) -seems to operated by Stagecoach - I thought they didn't accept bus passes ??
> 
> Harry


Harry Stagecoach do accept bus passes

Carol

Oh well, how he tweets again soon, he has 4" on his map to do today, mind you I hope he does it....

Carol


----------



## locovan

He is doing well but the school kids get on soon --I bet he gets a Headache


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Coulstock said:


> Had a tweet from Frank - he's on a #51 Swindon to Cheltenham (not going to Oxford now) -seems to operated by Stagecoach - I thought they didn't accept bus passes ??
> 
> Harry


Don`t believe everything that you read Harry. :wink:

Is this Franks hero
40 bus`s John o Groats to Lands end free.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-penny-record-breaking-OAP-free-bus-pass.html

Dave p


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Frank,

Good Luck on your Journey / Adventure. It sounds like a great way of celebrating your 65th Birthday (CONGRATS for that as well).

CHEERS


----------



## Coulstock

Another 'Frank' tweet -looks like he's heading to Evesham after tea - hope he can get some accomodation - anybody know of Evesham locality overnight accomodation ??

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

No clue from Frank as to where his start point is today or where he is heading- I'll tweet him

Harry


----------



## Grizzly

Coulstock said:


> No clue from Frank as to where his start point is today or where he is heading- I'll tweet him
> 
> Harry


5 pm last night he was in Tewkesbury.

G


----------



## nicholsong

I think Frank should have taken a 'Tracker' with him.

And I hope he has 'recovery' cover - maybe ADAC (=Age Does Always Count) :lol: :lol: 

Keep it Buzzing Frank!


Geoff


----------



## Coulstock

He's on #551 bus - Evesham to Worcester

Harry


----------



## locovan

He was to busy thinking o his beer and food

In Tewkesbury they wanted £66 in a Waterstones inn for single occupancy of a twin room even the premier inn only could offer one for £69 and that was by booking 'ahead' on t'internet. However the Butcombe beer I had in the Anchor was excellent as was the barmaids chest.

Last evening in Evesham was excellent can recommend the Polish restaurant 'Via'


----------



## nicholsong

"However the Butcombe beer I had in the Anchor was excellent as was the barmaids chest. "

Are we to believe Frank supped both Mavis?


----------



## locovan

He loves his beer so yes I bet he did have both :roll:

#Bus65 just passed through wyre piddle ;o) I Thought all the piddles were in Dorset :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coulstock

Frank now on a #144 Worcester to Birmingham

Harry


----------



## courty

I can't believe there are people moaning about this trip - what a superb idea to 'celebrate' retirement - If more people had Franks spirit and 'get up and go' rather than sitting there looking for reasons not to do anything, I'm sure the country would be in a much better place than it is now.. he's run a lighthouse, worked hard and probably paid for several buses in income tax in his life time. if he wants to have an adventure in the true sense of the word then good luck Frank....

I vote Frank for president ! ccasion4: 

Courty


----------



## Coulstock

Frank heading for a B&B in Leek tonight

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

Frank having a lie in this morning then on his way to Buxton

harry


----------



## locovan

He is a bit of a hole and trying to get out --

Guess where? But that was then, now I'm in Leek.
7 buses yesterday good progress up the map but I've got my self in a bit of a dead end and will have to accept a late start today.

From here I can only go back to Hanley or on to Buxton but only after 11am and if I go on to Buxton i'll be on the same bus as I would have been had I stayed last night in Hanley! Doh!!

Happy travelling today and hope you can catch up xxx


----------



## locovan

shhhhh he dropped his iPad and broke the glass  its taped up now :wink:


----------



## Coulstock

Franks on #118 to Buxton - with a cracked I-Pad- ouch

Harry


----------



## cabby

Just to make it a little more interesting, I am willing to donate 50p for every bus that Frank travels on, towards the charity of his choice. Anyone like to join me on this, Please.    

cabby


----------



## locovan

Yes Im in on that I have said along he should raise money for charity :wink:


----------



## cabby

Will someone tell him he has to make a note of the busses he takes, although knowing Frank he is already doing that. :roll: 

cabby

any more takers


----------



## aldra

I'm in

Aldra


----------



## Coulstock

Frank now on an X78 bus heading to Rotherham

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

And now on #22 bus Rotherham to Barnsley

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

Frank getting frustrated by 'pants' timetables on t'internet - now on the #194 Barnsley to Wakefield

Harry


----------



## locovan

Cabby he is listing his buses everyday he will do a blog I think when he has finished


----------



## Coulstock

Frank gathering speed - now on the #110 to Leeds.


----------



## Coulstock

This is Franks last today - #36 Leeds to Ripon and Doreen has booked his B & B.

Harry


----------



## lotte11

*not strictly touring*

what a brilliant idea might have tried that when its my turn but i think they will have stopped doing them so make the most of it and good luck. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Eight buses today you might want to reconsider or put a cap on it because I think it's already 20! 

I am also a full day ahead of my 4" a day or I will be when I arrive in Ripon

Btw if I get on the same number bus twice does it count as two or one?

As to a charity, I am torn I normally support Trussell Trust in Salisbury who are at them forefront of food banks but they never came back to me even though we mutually tweet perhaps they don't actually read them.

Just passing through Harrogate


----------



## aldra

Frank contain those buses

I'm not made of money :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Frank!

Keep going! I don't think you should stop in Scotland. See if you can get to Orkney, Shetland, Iceland and if you make it to the north pole I'll pay your bus fare home. Actually I think we should start a mhf sponsorship for how far you can get for either the current mhf charity or one of your choice. You have to blag yourself to the pole.


----------



## sallytrafic

barryd said:


> Frank!
> 
> Keep going! I don't think you should stop in Scotland. See if you can get to Orkney, Shetland, Iceland and if you make it to the north pole I'll pay your bus fare home. Actually I think we should start a mhf sponsorship for how far you can get for either the current mhf charity or one of your choice. You have to blag yourself to the pole.


If you flash an English buspass in the republic of Ireland it may well work as it proves you are ancient and thus entitled but Scotland is another matter. As I am a day ahead I may go on and pay my way.

Currently I am in my hotel looking at ways to get further north I've 'virtually' got to Darlington in two hops so far


----------



## aldra

Frank, you cannot pay your way, that is cheating

No worries about the charity sponsorship

I've put a £2 cap on it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------



## locovan

The England bus pass only covers travel in England. It doesn't give you free bus travel in Wales, Scotland or Northern Ireland.


----------



## barryd

:lol 

I was born and raised in Darlington so look out as when I left 12 years ago I was considered a loss to the town as I was one of the sanest people left! 

For gods sake avoid Gateshead, that 747 lurks there.

Good luck Frank


----------



## cabby

thank you for the heads up Frank.20 buses already 8O 8O well to try and expand this a bit, lets not let Yorkshire folk get away with being known as careful with money,I shall take the first 20 buses, who will tak the next number, how many Aldra, then onto the next taker who is..........line up in turn please, lets see how good this is going to get, I can't wait to see the total.

cabby

can this be made into a sticky do you think.might get more into it.


----------



## aldra

Ill double up on the same 20 as you Cabby

Need to leave some buses for others :lol: :lol:

Which ones are you having Mavis????

Aldra


----------



## Coulstock

Frank is off and running #159 Ripon to Richmond

Harry


----------



## bognormike

got it stickied!


----------



## locovan

At Masham passing both brewers think i have a #bus65 hangover


----------



## barryd

Ah Richmond! A very civilized place indeed!

Just check out our house while ya there Frank!


----------



## locovan

aldra said:


> Ill double up on the same 20 as you Cabby
> 
> Need to leave some buses for others :lol: :lol:
> 
> Which ones are you having Mavis????
> 
> Aldra


All of them Sandra its for charity :wink:

1st at the moment


----------



## locovan

Oh Look 
http://www.churchonthebus.com/hot-news-1/thearchbishopofcanterburyvisitschurchonthebus

Frank in disguise today ha ha !!!


----------



## bognormike

notice the likeness? Have they ever been seen together? :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

Coulstock said:


> Frank is off and running #159 Ripon to Richmond
> 
> Harry


I am still trying to work out the political implications there Harry?


----------



## nicholsong

Has Frank ever been seen wearing purple?

In public?


----------



## locovan

errrrmmmmm Im thinking :lol: :lol:

It looks like Geraldannie with him :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

There is a famous poem "when I get old I will wear purple" or similar. Here is a link apart from that it's written from a female perspective.......Poem


----------



## aldra

A good many years to go before that then Frank!!

how many buses now?

Sandra


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> There is a famous poem "when I get old I will wear purple" or similar. Here is a link apart from that it's written from a female perspective.......Poem


My tutor group gave me a lovely copy of that when I retired. It becomes more true every day ( except the spitting....)

Nearly there Frank. Are you coming home by train ?

G


----------



## aldra

I am practising the spitting bit

already a past master at all the rest (substitute wine for Brandy)

No surprises for my kids when i get Old(er) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## locovan

G I think Frank is considering Flying home :wink: 
I also think he will stand up all the way :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Frank says -- Train plane anything...
.... anything that is except a BUS --me thinks he has had enough of the bone shakers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coulstock

I may have missed the Richmond to Durham leg ( we've been out this afternoon sitting on the beach (ie shingle) at Hove ) but I've currently got Frank on an X2 bus to Newcastle from Durham

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

Heavy rain/flooding in the NE - Frank reports the driver opening the bus doors to let 2" of flood water out of the bus. !!!

Harry


----------



## aldra

Good, he is earning his charity money then :lol: :lol: :lol:

Frank just ignore me

no change there then :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------



## locovan

Running a bath in my hotel room. Newcastle is a disaster area the car in the photo is on the pavement #bus65 http://t.co/Ya81uN7I

Frank is naked in Newcastle


----------



## Coulstock

locovan said:


> Frank is naked in Newcastle


Eeeeek !

Harry


----------



## locovan

Coulstock said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is naked in Newcastle
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeek !
> 
> Harry
Click to expand...

Exactly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

locovan said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is naked in Newcastle
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeek !
> 
> Harry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It could be worse... I could be his lordship the archbishop


----------



## aldra

Post a picture of you naked frank

and let the punters decide between you and the archbishop :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Maybe we could organise a pass the Frank home. must be plenty of mhers travelling south later in teh week.
I could do Sheffield south for a starter, any other takers.

Dave p


----------



## barryd

Aldra!

I don't feel special anymore. First you are saying how Pert 747's bottom is (that gnome is actually him you know) and now you want to see Frank naked!

I thought you only had eyes for me! :-(


----------



## Coulstock

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Maybe we could organise a pass the Frank home. must be plenty of mhers travelling south later in teh week.
> I could do Sheffield south for a starter, any other takers.
> 
> Dave p


What a great idea - I'll do Burgess Hill to Salisbury

Harry


----------



## locovan

Brill idea --get Frank Home please !!


----------



## aldra

Barry, Barry, Barry

You are so completely special

You are my on-line Toy Boy

I can admire the odd gnomes bum

and the suggestion to Frank (led on by that Mavis) was only to settle a conundrum 8O 8O 8O

Enjoy your holiday, I love how much you and Michelle are enjoying yourselves   

Your ever faithful :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## cabby

now a very despondant cabby.


----------



## aldra

cabby, 

you are my very special non toy boy  

Aldra :lol:


----------



## locovan

I'm in an italian restaurant where victoria wood's nice big italian boy seems to be working )


Please get Frank Home !!! he is straying :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

What nice people you are but I have already booked my ticket for Saturday Berwick to Salisbury.


----------



## locovan

How are you now you have eaten xx


----------



## suegalway

Frankie, Brilliant stuff. I'll be following on Twitter. Good luck. Sue


----------



## cabby

so how many busses is it and how many offered to sponsor Frank in the end , or is there still time to grab a number, roll up roll up members please. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

you can tell i am in a much better mood now, he he.   :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic

locovan said:


> I'm in an italian restaurant where victoria wood's nice big italian boy seems to be working )
> 
> Please get Frank Home !!! he is straying :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It gets worse/better sat with the manageress and two other ladies in the bar (after question time on the BBC) their stories:

1 manageress has full hotel but no night shift staff so the stranded day shift are working and she doesn't know how she will cope with all the checkouts and room cleaning. She thought she should be paid a piece rate bonus 

2 polish lady (young, groin grabbingly pretty) who parks at the hotel but lives in Sunderland. She was working in a basement stock room of a shop when the lights went out and water started coming in, had to escape with the light from her laptop screen. Then spent 4 hours in a traffic jam before returning. She is kipping in the bar tonight partner apparently not happy looking after their kids making their tea changing nappies etc

3 wedding guest also young didn't make it to the wedding reception in Gateshead now has boyfriend trouble because he made it there. She has only the clothes she was nearly wearing. Think I have more material in my shorts than she had in her whole ensemble didn't know where not to look )

Not a Geordie accent between them.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Frank where are the piccies, I was drooling reading your last post. :lol: 

You could have pretended to be the arch bish and given them devine solace, or an autograph in exchange for a photo.


Dave p


----------



## Coulstock

Frank on his last leg -a 3 hour #501 to Berwick

Harry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I wonder if Seamus will be in Berwick to greet our Frank.

Dave p


----------



## locovan

young, groin grabbingly pretty ---- I cant believe you said that  
But then knowing the tales you have told about you past life hmmm maybe I know you to well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
have a great day on the buses. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Coulstock

#501 broken down at Morpeth - ticket machine knackered !

Harry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Coulstock said:


> #501 broken down at Morpeth - ticket machine knackered !
> 
> Harry


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I wonder if Seamus will be in Berwick to greet our Frank.
> 
> Dave p


Dave

That post is not fair to Frank - could get under Seamus' sporran and get Frank's thread closed :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly

Coulstock said:


> #501 broken down at Morpeth - ticket machine knackered !
> 
> Harry


They'll have to pay this man *not* to travel: floods, mechanical breakdowns...what next ?

G


----------



## nicholsong

Ticket machine breakdown?

Nonsense! It was programmed to shutdown whenever a free-loading Southern Resident tried to use a 'bus-pass' in Northumberland! :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

passed Craster 25 minds ago coming to seaHouses
go Frank Go xxx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Germany knocked out of euro`footie :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
mrs Merkel is not amused. No bail out for Italy now.
Dave p


----------



## cabby

does that mean they have now missed the buss to victory. just to keep thread on topic. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Coulstock

Frank made it - about 15 mins ago -according to twitter.

Harry


----------



## sallytrafic

Now back in England!!!!!!!!!!! From SCOTLAND


----------



## geordie01

Well done


----------



## Grizzly

sallytrafic said:


> Now back in England!!!!!!!!!!! From SCOTLAND


Welcome back Frank ! Please leave the bad weather up there when you come back.

G


----------



## mikebeaches

Congratulations Frank - mission accomplished!


----------



## Bobmarley3

Back in England a day before originally intended and currently 


> In a chinese restaurant that came highly recommended by the barmaid of the kings head


 
Now to get back to Salisbury


----------



## Zepp

Congratulations Frank well done


Paul


----------



## sallytrafic

I make it 26 buses
8 bus companies 
Most buses were Arriva
I could write a blog entitled:

*#Bus65 to Scotland for free!*

But I would have to subtitle it:

* (and £65 a day) *

which by coincidence was my average daily spend.


----------



## cabby

Only 26 Frank, I am dissapointed. :lol: :lol: Tell me where to send the cheque, might as well make it for the lot, 26 buses @50p per bus£13 from me as promised.I do hope plenty of others will chip in as well.
well done.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Same here Frank, 

unfortunately bed and breakfast isn't free

welcome home, you made it   

Aldra


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi everyone I made it I'm back home in Salisbury


----------



## Grizzly

I hope you've not got trench foot after all that water Frank - or worse, from all that sitting down ?

What is the next expedition ? 

G


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks for all your support, kind words, retweets, mentions, posts etc etc on my recent trip from Salisbury to Burnmouth Scotland. 

Even though sometimes I was by myself on the bus (would you sit next to me? ) and tweeting by SMS and not seeing comments directly and only getting on here from time to time it was clear that virtually I was not alone.


----------



## Spiritofherald

Well done Frank, what a great story. I've added the same idea to my bucket list for when I retire  in 11 years time


----------



## sallytrafic

Need to clear up one thing I was in Ripon at The Unicorn on Wednesday evening at the bar when a woman came up to me as she was leaving and said are you on Motorhomefacts and I said I was and then she said was I Sallytrafic and I said I was. I asked her her user name and she said she couldn't remember, which I thought well odd, and clearly the husband wanted to leave. The only other fact I elicited was they were staying at the campsite at Ripon (riverside)

Right mysterious lady who are you?

At the bar at the same time were a bunch of noisy women seeking a good time and one or more heard this exchange and when they were sitting down around a table near me I heard various comments which I hope doesn't mean there will be lots of rumours going around about Sally Traffic (Sally Bozeman)


----------



## sallytrafic

Getting ready for the Blog, 5 maps done (in reverse order):














































555 miles by google I guess a little more in actual fact as I don't know every little village detour we took.


----------



## locovan

Absolutely brilliant Frank :wink: 
Loved every minute of last week :lol:


----------



## Coulstock

Mmmm maps -yummy

Harry


----------



## Grizzly

That's great Frank ! I didn't know you could get right to my birthplace by bus....you've inspired me.

Thanks

G


----------



## nicholsong

Frank

Well done! We need a few 'nutters' to take us outside our 'boxes'

Unless I missed the answer (I am not on Twitter et al), after the 501 'broke down'(ticket machine) how did you fare?

Second Q, I note a couple of buses 'Twice' - was that to empty the 'cassette' or to refill with e.g. Sam Smiths?

Now be honest Frank, which is better value for 65 pounds a day - your MH or a free bus pass?

May the 'bus pass trip' give you as many memories as the MH(s)

Geoff


----------



## sallytrafic

nicholsong said:


> Frank
> 
> clipped
> 
> Now be honest Frank, which is better value for 65 pounds a day - your MH or a free bus pass?
> 
> clipped
> 
> Geoff


You will have to read the blog Geoff


----------



## sallytrafic

By the bye now that I am writing my Blog I am forced to recall details and that includes who gave me the idea in the first place.

Step forward Jock (JockandRita) its all your fault I quote"



JockandRita said:


> clipped...Had you not already got your bus pass Frank, I would have suggested that you see how far around England you can travel on your free bus pass....clipped Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Donate to mesothelioma charity*

I am conscious that I have not contacted those who wanted to donate something for my bus passes' charity  which is mesothelioma

If you wish you can send direct or you can send a cheque to me and I'll pm my address


----------



## nicholsong

Will a kindly somebody please help this incompetent to access Frank's blog.

I have tried clicking on 'Blog' at the bottom of his posts and tried to search in 'Search Blogs' under 'sallytrafic' and both list his blogs but no later than 2010.

What am I doing wrong please?

Leads to another Q - since I joined MHF I have been looking for, but cannot find, a 'tutorial' on how to use all of the Forum - can anyone help please?

King Geoff 'The Incompetent'


----------



## sallytrafic

I haven't written it yet Geoff!


----------



## nicholsong

Ahhh! that explains it! :roll: 

But hurry up - we are all gagging for it!

But maybe at 'bus pass' age one slows down? 

I did, till the new girlfriend gave me a kick up the a*se - that reminds me where is that shopping list, before she gets home?

Geoff


----------



## sallytrafic

Clearly Geoff you haven't experienced the angst of the budding writer  writer's block and the sheer necessity of getting on with other stuff as well.

but

I am up to day two


----------



## locovan

Dont rush it we want every single bit of detail.  8O


----------



## nicholsong

sallytrafic said:


> Clearly Geoff you haven't experienced the angst of the budding writer  writer's block and the sheer necessity of getting on with other stuff as well.
> 
> but
> 
> I am up to day two


'Writer's Block'? - comes from too many hours/miles sitting on your 'brain' - maybe?

Don't rush, we want the missive to be up for the Travel Writers Booker Prize.

Geoff


----------



## sallytrafic

I have received all the money I think I was expecting if anyone else wants to contribute to the mesothelioma charity please contact me soon.

The blog is nearly written but I need to edit Day 4 the day of the storms as I have crammed too much in.


----------



## cabby

look forward to reading the blog, can I ask how much you managed to raise.
well done.   

cabby


----------



## aldra

My check is in the post Frank


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Looks like I can still donate through the MHF Mesothelioma page so add £10 in from me to your total raised.

Chris


----------



## aldra

I should have checked that Chris

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

ChrisandJohn said:


> Looks like I can still donate through the MHF Mesothelioma page so add £10 in from me to your total raised.
> 
> Chris


Done

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic

my Blog is published here

franksblog


----------



## nicholsong

Frank

Well done and thanks for the blog.

I could not sleep so decided to open it and read - interesting read..

It was also interesting that I knew nearly all the places you visited, except Berwick, but I am sure you must have found it frustrating not to stop at some of them for longer.

Why not spend a year in the MH following the same route? Now there is an idea.

Sorry about the iPad - 200 quid! That makes the trip about 1.36p per mile :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## sallytrafic

aldra said:


> My check is in the post Frank


Cheque arrived OK Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic

Today I sent off £100 in cheques to Mesothelioma UK, which is a tidy total as I hadn't asked for donations. (£100 plus at least £10 sent directly)

I have spent odd moments in the last few days editing and polishing up my Blog which is published here

franksblog


----------



## locovan

Oh Frank I thank you as this is so close to my heart and I so need their
help ----You are my hero xx :lilangel: :love8: :love5:


----------



## sallytrafic

I have just received a lovely letter from Mesothelioma UK


----------



## locovan

Oh thats lovely Frank and Jill is a lovely person. I will look forward to the newsletter and will say "I know that man "
Well done xxxx
Love mavis


----------

